

Steve Jobs Talks about ATT, Flash, Gizmodo, Google, etc @ D8 (video) - huangm
http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/06/02/video-steve-jobs-at-the-d8-conference/

======
SamAtt
There should seriously be a graduate class devoted to watching Steve Jobs
speak. I'm watching this and I know he's full of it.

Hypercard was as big as Flash? Come on!

But as I watch him I'm totally buying it. Even though I know he's full of it.
I KNOW IT. Yet I watch him and I'm shaking my head going "Yeah, I can see your
point". Amazing

~~~
shawndumas
Was Jobs saying that, in terms of market-share of like platforms (as in other
frameworks that filled the same niche), that Hypercard was as big as Flash?

~~~
SamAtt
I can't see how he could mean it in that way but here's the transcript
verbatim so you can make your own decision...

Jobs: An even more popular development environment was Hypercard and we were
ok to axe that.

Mossberg: It wasn't more popular than Flash was

Jobs: In it's day sure it was

Mossberg: On your platform right?

Jobs: No, No, No, No, No. Hypercard was huge in it's day because it was
accessible to anybody.

To me it seems like Mossberg was trying to give him the opportunity to hedge
or to clarify the statement and Jobs didn't take it.

------
staunch
Is the full video available anywhere or will it be? Damn these clips!

~~~
KingOfB
I don't mind the clips, it's the D8 Intro music that makes me want to kill.

------
elblanco
Lemme go watch these on my iPad....oh wait...they're all flash...

In all seriousness, his whole explanation on Flash is one I wish he had given
originally. It's simple, makes sense, pragmatic, etc. _Miles_ better than
"thoughts on Flash".

~~~
rpledge
I watched the clips on my iPad here: <http://video.allthingsd.com/>

